# Best QCTP for 10" Logan



## mrbreezeet1

I was reading that the AXA size is what l need. 
And that many prefer the wedge type over the piston type. 
These 2 here, what is the difference, and what is better. 
Links might not work write, here are the numbers too.

http://www.cdcotools.com/index.php

68566*$168.00**$98.00* 

http://www.cdcotools.com/index.php
29461*$98.00**$78.00*

Would the difference be that the $98.00 one is the wedge type, 
and the $78.00 one is the piston type?

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## stevecmo

It looks like the cheaper one is a piston type and the other is a wedge.  Some folks are happy with CDCO stuff and others......not so much.  Personally I think the QCTP is sort of the heart of all your lathe work.  I decided to  spend a little more and went with the Phase II wedge type.  

Steve


----------



## Uncle Buck

stevecmo said:


> It looks like the cheaper one is a piston type and the other is a wedge.  Some folks are happy with CDCO stuff and others......not so much.  Personally I think the QCTP is sort of the heart of all your lathe work.  I decided to  spend a little more and went with the Phase II wedge type.
> 
> Steve



While I did not buy a wedge type Phase II post when I bought my piston type post I was totally pleased pleased and blown away with the improved performance of my lathe. I seriously have to agree with what you said about this being at the heart of lathe work.


----------



## canerodscom

I have a lightly used Shars AXA QCTP I would sell for $50 plus shipping.  Replace it with a DTM, only because I got a great deal on the DTM.

Harry Boyd
maker@canerods.com


----------



## Starlight Tools

http://www.tools4cheap.net/proddetail.php?prod=wedge

I have gotten tool holders from Jeff at tools4cheap and from other sources and I have found that the tool holders from Jeff are better made and a bit longer than the competitors.

He has both wedge and piston styles available.

My Logan 9x28 had a piston style on it and I found it to be a good holder.  The 14x40 has a Dorian Wedge and it is fantastic.  Given the difference in cost, I would go with the wedge even for the 10" Logan, but I am sure you will not notice that much difference between either of them.

Walter


----------



## Uncle Buck

Either a piston or a wedge is light years better than a lantern. At least that is my opinion.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

*Re: Best QCTP for 10&amp;quot; Logan*



stevecmo said:


> It looks like the cheaper one is a piston type and the other is a wedge.  Some folks are happy with CDCO stuff and others......not so much.  Personally I think the QCTP is sort of the heart of all your lathe work.  I decided to  spend a little more and went with the Phase II wedge type.
> 
> Steve



I take it then "Phase II" is the Brand?

- - - Updated - - -



Uncle Buck said:


> Either a piston or a wedge is light years better than a lantern. At least that is my opinion.


I don't know what you call them, But I have a bunch of tool holders, not really a QCTP, but 3 or 4 set screws locks the tool down, and it's sort of a triangle, with a nut on top, 3 spots for a tool, but often you have to shim under the tool stock to get the tool on center. 
I thought a QCTP would be better.

- - - Updated - - -



canerodscom said:


> I have a lightly used Shars AXA QCTP I would sell for $50 plus shipping.  Replace it with a DTM, only because I got a great deal on the DTM.
> 
> Harry Boyd
> maker@canerods.com



what one is it, do you have a link to it?


----------



## mrbreezeet1

*Re: Best QCTP for 10&amp;quot; Logan*

Everywhere I am reading, _Wedge Type_ Quick-Change _Tool Post, _is the way to go. 
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Terrywerm

*Re: Best QCTP for 10&amp;quot; Logan*

I bought a Phase II wedge type AXA for my 10" Logan and have been quite pleased with it. Some of the stuff I do is pushing the size of the machine a little bit, but the toolpost is solid as can be.  Oh, and yes, Phase II is a brand name. I think I paid something like $150 or a tad more for mine on sale a few years ago, but don't quote me on the price! Anyway, I am quite pleased with it and I am also glad that I spent a little bit more money on this component, as it's performance is definitely at the heart of everything the lathe does. Lightyears ahead of a lantern toolpost, too.  I generally like the old iron best, but there are some modern improvements that really make a difference, such as the QCTP.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

*Re: Best QCTP for 10&amp;quot; Logan*

Thanks Terry,
Darn, looks like the Phase II is about $186.00 at ENCO right now. 
http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INSRAR2&PMAKA=890-9636&PMPXNO=4882165



terrywerm said:


> I bought a Phase II wedge type AXA for my 10" Logan and have been quite pleased with it. Some of the stuff I do is pushing the size of the machine a little bit, but the toolpost is solid as can be.  Oh, and yes, Phase II is a brand name. I think I paid something like $150 or a tad more for mine on sale a few years ago, but don't quote me on the price! Anyway, I am quite pleased with it and I am also glad that I spent a little bit more money on this component, as it's performance is definitely at the heart of everything the lathe does. Lightyears ahead of a lantern toolpost, too.  I generally like the old iron best, but there are some modern improvements that really make a difference, such as the QCTP.


----------



## ChuckB

*Re: Best QCTP for 10&amp;quot; Logan*

I recently bought an Aloris AXA wedge type that came with a set of 6 DTM tool holders. Paid about 300.00 used, which was kind of expensive. Like new condition though..Nice USA made.. I could have spent less and been just as happy, but I decided to go for it. My ways are a little worn and this might be considered overkill. I plan on using it on my South Bend when the resto is done.  I probably could get most my money back one day if I needed to. I am an amature and this was probably the best thing I ever got for my lathe. It's hard enough learning the basics, let alone having to deal with the lantern post. What took a lot of time before is now much, much eaiser for me, plus much more ridgid.  To me, tools are not only a pleasure and a passion, but can also be a curb against inflation.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

*Re: Best QCTP for 10&amp;quot; Logan*

Yeah, I might just end up with a wedge type from tools for cheap, unless ENCO puts there phase II on sale. 
Seems like ENCO is getting high in a way too.


----------



## canerodscom

The one I mentioned is a wedge type available through EBay. Just search for Shars tool post.


----------



## strantor

That cheap china 98$ tool post is adequate.


----------



## darkzero

*Re: Best QCTP for 10&amp;quot; Logan*



canerodscom said:


> I have a lightly used Shars AXA QCTP I would sell for $50 plus shipping. Replace it with a DTM, only because I got a great deal on the DTM.
> 
> Harry Boyd
> maker@canerods.com



Those DTMs are very nice! I had a AXA size & loved it. The BXAs are very hard to find.




mrbreezeet1 said:


> Yeah, I might just end up with a wedge type from tools for cheap, unless ENCO puts there phase II on sale.
> Seems like ENCO is getting high in a way too.



I too prefer wedge over piston. Pistons feel like they don't have a good solid lock up like wedge feels like. But I've used pistons before & never had one give out on me or anything like that..

A China QCTP should do just fine as long as it doesn't have issues. Keep in mind that not all China QCTPs are equal even though they all use the same p/n designation including Phase II. There's a reason why Phase II stuff costs more. It's not Enco, prices will never be what they used too, they will keep rising as the years go by.


----------



## sophijo

*Re: Best QCTP for 10&amp;quot; Logan*

I have the $98 AXA from CDCO and it's been great.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

*Re: Best QCTP for 10&amp;quot; Logan*

well, some say the $98.00 from CDCO is good, some say not so good. 
Some are saying it is worth the extra $27.00 to go with tools for cheap. 
Then some say Phase II.
I see ENCO has free shipping till Friday, With also 10% off, i wonder if it would be worth it to just jet the Phase II, Would be about $167.40.
Or to just go with one of the imports.
Even with a good used tool post with no holders, If I add 5 holders from Shars, I am still over $150.00 total. Plus Shipping.


----------



## Uncle Buck

*Re: Best QCTP for 10&amp;quot; Logan*

I have been satisfied with my Phase II piston, but then I suppose the piston is a good match for my machinist skills too! Kidding aside, when I bought my piston post I did a lot of reading prior to purchasing. In honesty, I would have spent a little extra to get the wedge if I would have had a little more dough at the time, but money was really tight so I was lucky to get the piston which has served my needs just fine. As I recall the biggest difference I read about between the wedge and the piston was the wedge was more accurate in "repeatability" than the piston was. I took that to mean that when swapping out toolholders one for another the wedge was more apt to put the toolholder spot on the same place every time. I think that was the greatest difference I recall reading. In summation, if you are short on green brothers and more of a wanna be than a true skilled machinist then I am sure the piston should meet your needs just fine as it did mine. I don't know that I am a hack, but I don't lay any claims to being any machinist GURU. I usaully get done what I set out to do though.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

*Re: Best QCTP for 10&amp;quot; Logan*

Thanks, 
Yeah, I am No skilled machinist either, thats for sure. I like to have the lathe for if I need to do something for one of my woodworking machines. 
Like I cut the Key way in a Nice Pulley I had for my bandsaw project, you might have seen it on OWWM, (same user name) and I made the table stop for the bandsaw out of 1/2" stock.   (  http://www.owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=111871&sid=19416dd49b8bf0345361962670729616  )
aamof I still need to machine the back plate for my 3 jaw chuck, and I am a little fearful to do so. 
Right now I always have to indicate in for the 4 jaw. 
Yeah, I am sure the Piston would be fine for my needs/skill level, but then I will be saying " I wonder if I should have got the wedge"
But the Over all quality of the Phase II you have seems good; Right?



Uncle Buck said:


> I have been satisfied with my Phase II piston, but then I suppose the piston is a good match for my machinist skills too! Kidding aside, when I bought my piston post I did a lot of reading prior to purchasing. In honesty, I would have spent a little extra to get the wedge if I would have had a little more dough at the time, but money was really tight so I was lucky to get the piston which has served my needs just fine. As I recall the biggest difference I read about between the wedge and the piston was the wedge was more accurate in "repeatability" than the piston was. I took that to mean that when swapping out toolholders one for another the wedge was more apt to put the toolholder spot on the same place every time. I think that was the greatest difference I recall reading. In summation, if you are short on green brothers and more of a wanna be than a true skilled machinist then I am sure the piston should meet your needs just fine as it did mine. I don't know that I am a hack, but I don't lay any claims to being any machinist GURU. I usaully get done what I set out to do though.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

*Re: Best QCTP for 10&amp;quot; Logan*

You know, actually the Phase II AXA at Enco               http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INSRAR2&PMAKA=890-9636&PMPXNO=4882165
and the 111 AXA series at Shars are the same price.   http://www.shars.com/products/view/1552/Quick_Change_Tool_Post_Set_Wedge_Type_111_AXA
Then Enco has the 10% off and free shipping till Friday. 
May just pull the trigger on The Phase II at Enco.
_*Edit
Looks Like the same tool holders come with both sets. *_


mrbreezeet1 said:


> Thanks,
> Yeah, I am No skilled machinist either, thats for sure. I like to have the lathe for if I need to do something for one of my woodworking machines.
> Like I cut the Key way in a Nice Pulley I had for my bandsaw project, you might have seen it on OWWM, (same user name) and I made the table stop for the bandsaw out of 1/2" stock.   (  http://www.owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=111871&sid=19416dd49b8bf0345361962670729616  )
> aamof I still need to machine the back plate for my 3 jaw chuck, and I am a little fearful to do so.
> Right now I always have to indicate in for the 4 jaw.
> Yeah, I am sure the Piston would be fine for my needs/skill level, but then I will be saying " I wonder if I should have got the wedge"
> But the Over all quality of the Phase II you have seems good; Right?


----------



## stevecmo

*Re: Best QCTP for 10&amp;quot; Logan*

If you look at these in the Enco catalog you will see that the Phase II wedge is actually a couple bucks cheaper than the piston version.  Go ahead and pull the trigger and stimulate the economy a little.  )

Steve


----------



## CluelessNewB

*Re: Best QCTP for 10&amp;quot; Logan*

I have the AXA Shars wedge that I picked up eBay a while ago. Shars does discount on eBay once in a while. It has worked just fine for me on my Logan 820... BUT I think the Phase II from Enco is the way I would go if I was doing it today!


----------



## Uncle Buck

*Re: Best QCTP for 10&amp;quot; Logan*



mrbreezeet1 said:


> Thanks,
> Yeah, I am No skilled machinist either, thats for sure. I like to have the lathe for if I need to do something for one of my woodworking machines.
> Like I cut the Key way in a Nice Pulley I had for my bandsaw project, you might have seen it on OWWM, (same user name) and I made the table stop for the bandsaw out of 1/2" stock.   (  http://www.owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=111871&sid=19416dd49b8bf0345361962670729616  )
> aamof I still need to machine the back plate for my 3 jaw chuck, and I am a little fearful to do so.
> Right now I always have to indicate in for the 4 jaw.
> Yeah, I am sure the Piston would be fine for my needs/skill level, but then I will be saying " I wonder if I should have got the wedge"
> But the Over all quality of the Phase II you have seems good; Right?



Nothing but pleased 100% I have never regretted getting it either. I almost forgot, the first one that I ordered through ENCO was jacked up. I called the Phase II folks and they sent me out a replacement pronto and just told me to send the bad one back to them! They did not even mess with Enco, just took care of me! Nothing but kind words for the Phase II folks from me.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

*Re: Best QCTP for 10&amp;quot; Logan*



mrbreezeet1 said:


> I don't know what you call them, But I have a bunch of tool holders, not  really a QCTP, but 3 or 4 set screws locks the tool down, and it's sort  of a triangle, with a nut on top, 3 spots for a tool, but often you  have to shim under the tool stock to get the tool on center.
> I thought a QCTP would be better.


This is the kind I was talking about. Some are Three sides, some are 4 sided. 
Except you have to use a wrench on mine. I got a few of these with my lathe.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

*Re: Best QCTP for 10&amp;quot; Logan*

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INSRAR2&PMAKA=890-9636&PMPXNO=4882165
This is the wedge type Right?
It don't really say.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

*Re: Best QCTP for 10&amp;quot; Logan*



mrbreezeet1 said:


> http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INSRAR2&PMAKA=890-9636&PMPXNO=4882165
> This is the wedge type Right?
> It don't really say.



It must be the wedge type, The numbers match up at the Master Catalog Page 565 link.


----------



## ChuckB

*Re: Best QCTP for 10&amp;quot; Logan*



mrbreezeet1 said:


> This is the kind I was talking about. Some are Three sides, some are 4 sided.
> Except you have to use a wrench on mine. I got a few of these with my lathe.



Those are good, but it takes more set up time. A QCTP would be better, but if set up properly, both would do the same job.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

*Re: Best QCTP for 10&amp;quot; Logan*



ChuckB said:


> Those are good, but it takes more set up time. A QCTP would be better, but if set up properly, both would do the same job.



OK Thanks, I have some 1/2" bits I would like to use too, I read elsewhere I might have to remove some from the bottom of the tool holder, To use the 1/2" bits with an AXA QCTP.  Is this true, or am I best to just use 3/8" bits. 
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## mrbreezeet1

*Re: Best QCTP for 10&amp;quot; Logan*



mrbreezeet1 said:


> OK Thanks, I have some 1/2" bits I would like to use too, I read elsewhere I might have to remove some from the bottom of the tool holder, To use the 1/2" bits with an AXA QCTP.  Is this true, or am I best to just use 3/8" bits.
> Thanks,
> Tony



This guy on the yahoo group is saying he uses 1/2" bits in a BXA QCTP on a Logan 820. Isn't an 820 a 10" lathe?


----------



## strantor

*Re: Best QCTP for 10&amp;quot; Logan*



mrbreezeet1 said:


> OK Thanks, I have some 1/2" bits I would like to use too, I read elsewhere I might have to remove some from the bottom of the tool holder, To use the 1/2" bits with an AXA QCTP.  Is this true, or am I best to just use 3/8" bits.
> Thanks,
> Tony



I'm using 1/2" tooling with AXA on my Logan 9" and it works just fine. No where near being out of adjustability.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

*Re: Best QCTP for 10&amp;quot; Logan*



strantor said:


> I'm using 1/2" tooling with AXA on my Logan 9" and it works just fine. No where near being out of adjustability.



OK AXA is what l will go with. 
How did you machine the bottom "Sliding Nut" were you able to use your lathe or do you have a mill?
Sorry if this was covered here, I have CRS. 
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## mrbreezeet1

Well, went ahead and pulled the trigger on the Phase II at Enco.
Used the -10% off and free shipping codes  DMTEN and DMSHIP, For a total of $167.36



890-9636110$167.36 ea$167.36


----------



## ChuckB

mrbreezeet1 said:


> Well, went ahead and pulled the trigger on the Phase II at Enco.
> Used the -10% off and free shipping codes  DMTEN and DMSHIP, For a total of $167.36
> 
> 
> 
> 890-9636
> 1
> 1
> $167.36 ea
> $167.36



Nice choice. You will only really apperciate them after using a lantern post or one of the holders in your pic


----------



## CluelessNewB

> How did you machine the bottom "Sliding Nut" were you able to use your lathe or do you have a mill?



Since I have no working mill I did mine on the lathe with an end mill.  I have a Palmgren milling attachment and a 5C collet chuck to hold the end mill.  On my Shars QCTP the nut was both too thick and too wide.  I milled the nut so that it was shaped more or less like an inverted "T" so that the bottom of the "T" just fits in the upper part of the compound slot and the upper part of the "T" just fits in the lower part of the compound. 

I can provide pictures if you want.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

CluelessNewB said:


> Since I have no working mill I did mine on the lathe with an end mill.  I have a Palmgren milling attachment and a 5C collet chuck to hold the end mill.  On my Shars QCTP the nut was both too thick and too wide.  I milled the nut so that it was shaped more or less like an inverted "T" so that the bottom of the "T" just fits in the upper part of the compound slot and the upper part of the "T" just fits in the lower part of the compound.
> 
> I can provide pictures if you want.



Yeah, shoot a picture if you would, I think I understand, but..........
I don't have collets for mine, I do have a milling attachment, but I never used it. 
It might be good to see what I can do with it. 
This lathe did not come with collets, but it did come with a milling attachment, I don't know how he was holding the mills. 
I wish this guy was around to help me, he seemed like he knew what he was doing. 
This was the PO before the PO. 
I don't know if there's any chance one of the t nuts from one of my old tool holders would fit, from the one like I posted the picture.  The tool holder type that Chuck B. commented on.


----------



## CluelessNewB

*"T" Nut For QCTP Pictures*

Here are some pictures of my "T" nut, I'm sure the people with real mills could do a much better job but it works! The droplets are cutting oil not water.  This was the first thing I did with the milling attachment, I have gotten better!


----------



## mrbreezeet1

looks good. I'm going to have to see if I can use my milling attachment. 
I will try to post pic's of it in a few days. 
I did this for the block under a wood lathe tool rest banjo, but you can take 2 pieces of steel the right width, and cut them to length, and "Vee" the ends and weld them together. Drill through both, and tap.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

mrbreezeet1 said:


> looks good. I'm going to have to see if I can use my milling attachment.
> I will try to post pic's of it in a few days.
> I did this for the block under a wood lathe tool rest banjo, but you can take 2 pieces of steel the right width, and cut them to length, and "Vee" the ends and weld them together. Drill through both, and tap.



I am making one on the lathe right now, till I get my er chuck to hold collets. 
Can you verify the stud that comes with the Phase II is a 14mm X1.5 thread. I will have to buy a 14 mm tap if that is the case. 
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## mrbreezeet1

I think that's what it is. 
I will have to buy a tap now. My set only goes up to 12 MM .

Is 1/2" drill OK for the hole before I tap it. 
One chart I looked at said it was, and one was blank. One said 12.5 and one said 12.7 (12.7 comes out to 1/2)
Thanks,
Tony



mrbreezeet1 said:


> I am making one on the lathe right now, till I get my er chuck to hold collets.
> Can you verify the stud that comes with the Phase II is a 14mm X1.5 thread. I will have to buy a 14 mm tap if that is the case.
> Thanks,
> Tony


----------



## mrbreezeet1

Drilled it out to 1/2" 
Have to get a 14 X 1.5 Tap, need a 1/2" X 20 tpi too for the delta sander. 
pictures of it. 




mrbreezeet1 said:


> I think that's what it is.
> I will have to buy a tap now. My set only goes up to 12 MM .
> 
> Is 1/2" drill OK for the hole before I tap it.
> One chart I looked at said it was, and one was blank. One said 12.5 and one said 12.7 (12.7 comes out to 1/2)
> Thanks,
> Tony


----------



## mrbreezeet1

*Re: Best QCTP for 10" Logan     Need m 14  X 1.5*

I will have to order one on e bay I guess. 
Went to tractor supply, no good, went to busy beaver, no good, went to lowes, no good, and Ace hardware no good. 
Busy beaver and lowes had no taps at all. Tractor supply had a few, Ace had a pretty good stock of standard size, no metric. 
Would have thought between 1 of those stores.


----------



## sophijo

*Re: Best QCTP for 10" Logan     Need m 14  X 1.5*



mrbreezeet1 said:


> I will have to order one on e bay I guess.
> Went to tractor supply, no good, went to busy beaver, no good, went to lowes, no good, and Ace hardware no good.
> Busy beaver and lowes had no taps at all. Tractor supply had a few, Ace had a pretty good stock of standard size, no metric.
> Would have thought between 1 of those stores.



You may have to go online.......


----------



## mrbreezeet1

*Re: Best QCTP for 10" Logan     Need m 14  X 1.5*



sophijo said:


> You may have to go online.......



did get a 14mm X 1.5 tap today, place called Specially supply In Wheeling. 
All they had though was guy called it a bottoming tap. I took it any how, but it did have about a 1/4" tapered on it. (1/4" up)I th
ought a bottoming tap had clean cut threads all the way to the end. 
Anyways, I got it to work OK. Centered it in my lathe. Thanks
Tony
Still cutting and filing the sides.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

Looking at this picture, I'd say what I got today was a plug tap.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

Here are a few crummy pictures, I am having trouble as of late getting good pictures. 
Don't know why??


----------



## Terrywerm

Nice work, Tony. What you have there is looking good.  Thanks for posting, especially the nice pics - someone else is bound to find all of the information in this thread very useful.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

Starlight Tools said:


> http://www.tools4cheap.net/proddetail.php?prod=wedge
> 
> I have gotten tool holders from Jeff at tools4cheap and from other sources and I have found that the tool holders from Jeff are better made and a bit longer than the competitors.
> 
> He has both wedge and piston styles available.
> 
> My Logan 9x28 had a piston style on it and I found it to be a good holder.  The 14x40 has a Dorian Wedge and it is fantastic.  Given the difference in cost, I would go with the wedge even for the 10" Logan, but I am sure you will not notice that much difference between either of them.
> Walter



_*will the holders Jeff sells fit the Phase II QCTP I just got?*_



terrywerm said:


> I bought a Phase II wedge type AXA for my 10"  Logan and have been quite pleased with it. Some of the stuff I do is  pushing the size of the machine a little bit, but the toolpost is solid  as can be.  Oh, and yes, Phase II is a brand name. I think I paid  something like $150 or a tad more for mine on sale a few years ago, but  don't quote me on the price! Anyway, I am quite pleased with it and I am  also glad that I spent a little bit more money on this component, as  it's performance is definitely at the heart of everything the lathe  does. Lightyears ahead of a lantern toolpost, too.  I generally like the  old iron best, but there are some modern improvements that really make a  difference, such as the QCTP.


Thanks Terry, 
_*Did you or anyone with the Phase II have to change the allen screws on the holders, or are the Phase II ones OK?*_


----------



## mrbreezeet1

Do you guys know if the tool holders tools for cheap sells will fit this Phase II tool post
I was looking at this one.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

I e mailed tools 4 cheap, and he said his tool holders would fit the phase II and Aloris  tool posts. 
Do you know if the replacement insets tools 4 cheap sells are a quality insert?


----------



## Terrywerm

mrbreezeet1 said:


> _*will the holders Jeff sells fit the Phase II QCTP I just got?
> 
> *_
> Thanks Terry,
> _*Did you or anyone with the Phase II have to change the allen screws on the holders, or are the Phase II ones OK?*_



Don't know for sure, but I suspect that they will fit.  Yes, the setscrews seem to be a common problem on some of the toolholders. I bought a bag of good setscrews from McMaster, they're relatively cheap when you by them by the 100 piece bag.



mrbreezeet1 said:


> Do you guys know if the tool holders tools for cheap sells will fit this Phase II tool post
> I was looking at this one.
> http://www.tools4cheap.net/proddetail.php?prod=axastyle16



They probably will. Most AXA tool holders and toolposts are interchangeable, but you will need to check the fit once you get them. I have heard of some cases where the toolholders from CDCO did not fit or work properly on the PhaseII tool post.  I have some of the CDCO holders, and they work fine with my QCTP.



mrbreezeet1 said:


> I e mailed tools 4 cheap, and he said his tool holders would fit the phase II and Aloris  tool posts.
> Do you know if the replacement insets tools 4 cheap sells are a quality insert?



No idea.  Since the questions about the tool and the inserts are really something of a topic of their own, you might want to start a separate thread about them.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

OK Thanks, Maybe I will just get the holder for now. 
I got to get back in to this, I got away from all of it for a while. 
I still have to machine the back plate for my collet set too.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

I have a question on these tool holders. 
I am pretty sure I have it right, 
But on the adjustment to center the holder, 
The knurled nut on the screw, and the regular nut on the screw, they are supposed to be locked together, by tightening one another against each other; correct?
Then you loosen the wedge, and turn the knurled part to adjust, and lock down your wedge. 
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Andre

I have an AXA on my 13", it's on a 1/2" spacer block but it works very well. A BXA should suit nicely. 
I think your fine with an AXA.


----------



## wa5cab

Tony,

This applies to both piston and wedge-type posts.  The hex nut should be above the knurled nut on the stud, with a wave washer in between.  With the lever in the release position, drop the holder onto the post dovetail.  If you need to install a cutter, lock the lever, install the cutter, and unlock the lever.  Loosen the hex nut.  Make your height adjustment with the knurled nut, lock the lever, check your adjustment, tighten the hex nut with your fingers, recheck your adjustment.  Make shavings.

Note that if you have had surgery on your hands, like for carpel-tunnel, you may be more comfortable using a stubby wrench on the hex nut.  In another 10 or 15 years, I may have to.  But most people don't need to.  

Robert D.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

wa5cab said:


> Tony,
> 
> This applies to both piston and wedge-type posts.  The hex nut should be above the knurled nut on the stud, with a wave washer in between.  With the lever in the release position, drop the holder onto the post dovetail.  If you need to install a cutter, lock the lever, install the cutter, and unlock the lever.  Loosen the hex nut.  Make your height adjustment with the knurled nut, lock the lever, check your adjustment, tighten the hex nut with your fingers, recheck your adjustment.  Make shavings.
> 
> Note that if you have had surgery on your hands, like for carpel-tunnel, you may be more comfortable using a stubby wrench on the hex nut.  In another 10 or 15 years, I may have to.  But most people don't need to.
> 
> Robert D.



So I don't have to tighten the two nuts, together with a wrench?
Just hand tighten the hex nut up to the knurled nut, (after making my adjustment) and the wave washer keeps it tight?


----------



## Reeltor

mrbreezeet1 said:


> So I don't have to tighten the two nuts, together with a wrench?
> Just hand tighten the hex nut up to the knurled nut, (after making my adjustment) and the wave washer keeps it tight?



I have been tightening the nut with a wrench but I see YouTube machinists just make it finger tight against the wavy washer.  I had to change cutters in a couple of tool holders yesterday and just made them finger tight.  The height stayed where it was set, at least it did during yesterday's use.

good luck with your new QCTP

Mike


----------



## wa5cab

*mrbreezeet1* 	 ,

I don't suppose it will hurt anything (although there could be a tendency to turn the knurled nut a little), but I never have.  Probably my most-used holder is a No. 116 (two replaceable inserts, one for facing, one for turning).  I usually check the height after replacing an insert but I adjusted it the last time sometime in the last Century and haven't done it since.  Same with the V-nose cutter that I use for beveling and edge breaking.

Robert D.






mrbreezeet1 said:


> So I don't have to tighten the two nuts, together with a wrench?
> Just hand tighten the hex nut up to the knurled nut, (after making my adjustment) and the wave washer keeps it tight?


----------



## mrbreezeet1

Andre said:


> I have an AXA on my 13", it's on a 1/2" spacer block but it works very well. A BXA should suit nicely.
> I think your fine with an AXA.


Yes, the AXA 0r 100 size seems to be good for the little 10" Logan. 




mrbreezeet1 said:


> I have a question on these tool holders.
> I am pretty sure I have it right,
> But on the adjustment to center the holder,
> The knurled nut on the screw, and the regular nut on the screw, they are  supposed to be locked together, by tightening one another against each  other; correct?
> Then you loosen the wedge, and turn the knurled part to adjust, and lock down your wedge.
> Thanks,
> Tony






wa5cab said:


> Tony,
> 
> This applies to both piston and wedge-type posts.  The hex nut should be  above the knurled nut on the stud, with a wave washer in between.  With  the lever in the release position, drop the holder onto the post  dovetail.  If you need to install a cutter, lock the lever, install the  cutter, and unlock the lever.  Loosen the hex nut. * Make your height  adjustment with the knurled nut, lock the lever, check your adjustment,  tighten the hex nut with your fingers, recheck your adjustment.  Make  shavings.*
> 
> Note that if you have had surgery on your hands, like for carpel-tunnel,  you may be more comfortable using a stubby wrench on the hex nut.  In  another 10 or 15 years, I may have to.  But most people don't need to.
> Robert D.


I see, so* If I lock my lever after adjustment*, and leave the knurled nut where it is, then lock the hex nut down onto the knurled nut The adjustment should not change?



mrbreezeet1 said:


> So I don't have to tighten the two nuts, together with a wrench?
> Just hand tighten the hex nut up to the knurled nut, (after making my adjustment) and the wave washer keeps it tight?






wa5cab said:


> *mrbreezeet1*      ,
> 
> I don't suppose it will hurt anything (although there could be a tendency to turn the knurled nut a little), but I never have.  Probably my most-used holder is a No. 116 (two replaceable inserts, one for facing, one for turning).  I usually check the height after replacing an insert but I adjusted it the last time sometime in the last Century and haven't done it since.  Same with the V-nose cutter that I use for beveling and edge breaking.
> Robert D.


Did you buy a Phase II 166 holder, or one of the Imports?
Where are you getting you inserts, (what is the size and number)
I got this little set of import cutters, with replaceable inserts, but it cut nice at first, but seemed to dull very quick. 



Reeltor said:


> I have been tightening the nut with a wrench but I  see YouTube machinists just make it finger tight against the wavy  washer.  I had to change cutters in a couple of tool holders yesterday  and just made them finger tight.  The height stayed where it was set, at  least it did during yesterday's use.
> Good luck with your new QCTPMike




OK, But are you guys loosening the knurled nut and the hex nut before making adjustments?
Looks like thats what I saw a fellow on You tube doing, 
but it seemed to me the tool would adjust with the nuts locked together. 
Maybe that is not the case though.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

mrbreezeet1 said:


> Yes, the AXA 0r 100 size seems to be good for the little 10" Logan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see, so* If I lock my lever after adjustment*, and leave the knurled nut where it is, then lock the hex nut down onto the knurled nut The adjustment should not change?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you buy a Phase II 166 holder, or one of the Imports?
> Where are you getting you inserts, (what is the size and number)
> I got this little set of import cutters, with replaceable inserts, but it cut nice at first, but seemed to dull very quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, But are you guys loosening the knurled nut and the hex nut before making adjustments?
> Looks like thats what I saw a fellow on You tube doing,
> but it seemed to me the tool would adjust with the nuts locked together.
> Maybe that is not the case though.



Well The reason it was adjusting with the nuts locked together, is my stud was loose, so with the nuts locked together, the stud was moving, allowing it to adjust. 
I tightened down the stud, and things make a lot more sense to me.


----------



## wa5cab

Anthony,

I guess that this question was aimed at me.  No and yes, but not the imports you are thinking of.  My QCTP is a Yuasa 740-100 bought new in 1981 and no longer made.  Some of the holders, including the 116, were bought with the TP.  Some (mostly 101's or 102's) have been bought from various sources including Wholesale Tools (who used to have a store in Houston) over the years since.

I've bought inserts various places over the years, including WT, Enco, and Bass Tool (local).  The sizes depend upon the holders.  The material grade on what I wanted to cut with them.

Glad to hear that you found the loose screw at the wheel.  )

Robert D.



mrbreezeet1 said:


> Did you buy a Phase II 166 holder, or one of the Imports?
> Where are you getting you inserts, (what is the size and number)
> I got this little set of import cutters, with replaceable inserts, but it cut nice at first, but seemed to dull very quick.


----------



## MBfrontier

I am using the Phase II AXA QCTP on my Logan 200 10" Lathe. I had a local machine shop mill the supplied block to fit my compound slide. I feel the lathe cuts much better with less chatter using the QCTP. I haven't had any problems with height adjustment.


----------

